# Savage EDGE XP 243 W/SCOPE



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Recently I acquired a Savage EDGE XP 243 W/SCOPE. Does anybody have any experience with these new Savages at all? I've read some reports of worries about the plastic retaining clip being a possible weak point wearing out over time but everything else I've read has been pretty positive. I am planning on using it for Yotes with Hornady 58GR Vmax BT's...I realize it's an entry level rifle but it was won at a DU banquet and I figured I would give it a shot..Pros/Cons from personal experience????


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have no personal experience and most likely read some of the same reviews as you and everything was very very positive and the accuracy for an entry level rifle was absurd.. 

I will most likely purchasing one in the near future and putting Barnes Vortex 80G TTSX for whitetails..


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I was thinking about picking one up myself, they are on sale at Dunhams right now for $279.. I would also be curious to see what others have to say about them.

CB


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I would like to hear your opinion on the trigger after you get a chance to shoot it. That would be my biggest concern with the Edge.


----------

